# Hyperrealistic Oil Painting



## bubumo (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello everybody! My name is Timi Pall, I'm new on this forum, so nice to meet you guys!!! My passion is to paint to draw and to creat!! I would like to present one of my work to you, which is an 100x 70cm oil painting, and the video of the process!  Please feel free to give me a honest feedback! I would be so glad!!!! Thank you!!!!

the video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrtvd1UEOTI


----------

